# Who are we all?



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2014)

I was subscribed to an online forum several years ago that had an ongoing thread, entitled, "Who are we all?" ~It was nice because after posting to the forum over time we kind of wondered, "who are these people?". The thread helped us de-mystify things but still retain control over whatever aspect we wanted. I feel like a stranger here, so I'm going to start with a few things about me, and if anyone wants to contribute or comment, this thread is open...

My two bunnies are Mini-Rexes, and they were born in April of 2005. I've had them since August of 2005, when I bought them at the Kentucky State Fair, and they have free-reign of my house.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had my two original buns for a year and 9 months TODAY! Chico and Chica. Yeah !!!

Their mother died when they were 4 days old and I had the fun task of raising them myself with my husband and grandma. 
(who thought we were going to eat them but that is another story.. I would eat her first over a pit with an apple in her mouth before touching my buns.. I'm vegetarian..or cannibal based off what I just typed! )Their two other brother and sister died when the mother did and I still to this day have no idea what the hell happened..

Chico and Chica were the focus of my world until a friend told me she heard about two rabbits that were about to be put down and needed homes. One was Brooke, the big girl who is 10 pounds and Mixed? whatever breed and Lady, the Holland Lop. 

Since my Chico and Chica were brother and sister I had no problems and never dealt with unbonded bunnies.. Lady came out of her cage like Mike Tyson when I was first feeding them and humped, bit, and swung her little front paws like Tyson at Brooke and Bit a chunk out of her skin over her right eye... Well...

I've gotten them fixed and since then they have changed. Or maybe Brooke getting bit changed her... Brooke is a bit more aggressive since getting fixed and snorts and grunts and yesterday she bit me on my face when I was holding her, and Lady is a bit less warm and loving then she was when I first got her... SIGH...

Anyway, Lady is 9 months and Brooke is a year and one month... 

I got them in November of 2013 in my profile I think I have pics of all the trouble makers!!!

This is my story and I'm sticking to it.. OH and before I was SCARED of rabbits. I thought they would attack you (well hell Brooke did last night when she bit my face) and thump you and all kinds of things... 

Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Jan 10, 2014)

I have two buns, one is a REW polish who I've had for about 7 months. My newest is a black and white mix who's also 7 months (I just got him about two weeks ago). They are in separate cages in my bedroom because the black as white mix (Oliver) is too big to mate with my REW (since she's a dwarf breed she would die giving birth to normal size bunnies). I'm getting them fixed in a few months and then they will bond.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I'm from the Midwest, i am owned by 4 fuzzbutts. A BEW female dwarf, Siamese sable dwarf, a broken lop, and a Flemish mix. Not to mention the 3 dogs, 2 cats, and a betta lol.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello from NY! I am Aubrey, first time bunny mom to Stache. I have no idea what breed he is, or how old he actually is....my best guess is two. We kinda rescued eachother, lol. I hope to expand my bunny family soon, methinks Stache needs a brother or sister.


----------



## sarahbunny (Jan 10, 2014)

Lovely idea, I am sarah from the uk , a little place called Rudyard! We started with a mummy and baby dwarf lop ( i think) in july 2012 from a rescue.. I have always been scared stiff of rabbits as was bitten as a child and was not looking forward to it... Thankfully i was proved wrong and i must say i am lucky to own the most soft lovely rabbits i have known.. we went on to adopt flufflluffle ! a few months ago thinking He was a She , sadly mummy passed away from bloat mainly thro my ignorance of how many greens to feed them and didnt realise until too late.. broke my heart.. i am at the moment having the boy and the baby (she stuck with the name baby tho she is biggest now lol) in the front room seperated after being spayed and neutured.. ready to be bonded in a month or twos time when they are ready... I Absolutely love my bunnys and they have become my world... so please my son pestered me to get them... Beautiful animals.. We also have a lovely shiba inu little old girl she is and 3 cats, and two snails speedy and turbo ! lol.. We love our fluffs.. xxx


----------



## lovelops (Jan 10, 2014)

sarahbunny watch out for those shibainu's. I have a chihuahua shibainu mix and he is NUTS! That breed is way too vocal!

Vanessa


----------



## sarahbunny (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha vanessa they sure are, had her about 8 years now, she sounds like a monkey little devil she is.. hehe x


----------



## lovelops (Jan 12, 2014)

sarahbunny said:


> Haha vanessa they sure are, had her about 8 years now, she sounds like a monkey little devil she is.. hehe x



Mine's name is Cooley and he is 5 years old. My husband rescued him. The family bought him from a breeder and had NO IDEA how vocal they were or how much of a cry baby they can be and you KNOW what I'm talking about so they were going to dump him at a shelter and my husband not knowing any better:nod decided to get him and give him to me for my birthday HE HE HE...

Here is a pic of him. He is sweet but man, I wish I could turn the sound down on him half the time.. 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 12, 2014)

sarahbunny said:


> Haha vanessa they sure are, had her about 8 years now, she sounds like a monkey little devil she is.. hehe x



Oh and half his fur is in the carpet. We've had to try to get him 'shaved' or a shedding treatment or thinning treatment or whatever to remove some of his fur because he had way tooo much and it was just all over the place. I had a husky before and I thought they were bad with the double coats.. but man.. I've got Cooley's hair all over the place..


----------



## ceilpaws (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the idea of this thread...especially since I am new and still trying to get to know everyone!

My name is Lexy and I'm 31 years old. I live in the midwestern US and am a brand new mama to a male bunny (who will be coming home on Tuesday evening). I found him at a local shelter this past Saturday, but he had to stay for a couple of additional days so that he could get neutered. He was originally rescued during a humane investigation in November. He had been in unacceptable conditions, was emaciated, and had urine scald over multiple parts of his body. He was treated at the shelter and is doing well - in fact, it was just last week that he was put on the adoption floor! He still has a bit more weight to gain, but he is as sweet as can be. I can hardly wait until I can bring him home to be with me.

I live in a small apartment and can only have my house rabbit. But, my mom does have a cat and dog that I call my own. I don't live far from them and get to spend a fair amount of time with them so I think it's okay that I pretend they're my babies too! Speaking of animals, I work at a very busy veterinary clinic. I run the front of the office and am a vet assistant as well. So, my love of animals extends from my personal life into my professional life. And, I couldn't be happier!

I look forward to continuing to read this thread and get to know even more of you.


----------



## sarahbunny (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahh Vanessa i know the fur bit ! jessie moults at least 20 times a year lol.. we had a red carpet in the last house.. big mistake i hoovered continually.. coat is so thick.. bless.. Your Cooley is gorgeous even if he does drive you bonkers... jessie is a whiner .. and scared of her own shadow.. we named her very aptly lol xx


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

sarahbunny said:


> Ahh Vanessa i know the fur bit ! jessie moults at least 20 times a year lol.. we had a red carpet in the last house.. big mistake i hoovered continually.. coat is so thick.. bless.. Your Cooley is gorgeous even if he does drive you bonkers... jessie is a whiner .. and scared of her own shadow.. we named her very aptly lol xx




Oh my gosh! We have a red carpet also in the living room!!!! Yep and I'm going through the same thing also!! Constant hoovering! And Cooley moults it seems like all the time also!!! 

Cooley is also a whiner and scared of everything storms you name it! I think it's something in the breed! My goodness I can't get over how alike they are.. and thanks for the compliment... he is a sweetie even though he can get on my nerves sometimes..

Vanessa


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks to everyone so far... I love reading about how people got into bunnies. I never had a pet until I was encouraged by a friend into getting my two rabbits. The same friend donated two turtles to me, who soon had babies, and so I bought both "Rabbits for Dummies" and "Turtles for Dummies", and those helped a lot. Those were good basic books, but "Stories Rabbits Tell", and "Rabbits, Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits" are must-haves.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there  I'm Bec and I have a 1 year and 2 1/2 month old smoke pearl marten called Bandit  I got into bunnies in two ways, the first was through the book and film, Watership Down. The second was through stalking, observing and catching (and releasing unharmed except maybe stressed) wild rabbits on my grandparent's farm. I got my first rabbit at 16, she passed away I'm assuming through stasis while I was away on a camping trip. My second was a lost rabbit found by a friend that no one claimed. I had him for about 5 years before he was taken by myxo. So that brings us to Bandit, he's my third and most spoiled rabbit! He's also extremely mischievous but I wouldn't change him for the world. Eventually (a year or two from now) I think I might like to rescue another bun to bond with Bandit once I'm living in a different place. Other stuff about me: I work in retail (yay ) and birdwatching and photography is my favourite hobby


----------



## ChocoClover (May 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm Heather, 15 years old, yada yada yada.

I have been interested in rabbits since I was like 5, when I saw some baby rabbits at the county fair. They were so cute and fluffy that I wanted to buy them on the spot. I'm so glad my mom didn't let me, though, because they were only 3 weeks old. 

Fast forward: I'm 13 year old. My mom finally let me get a rabbit, but I had to prove that I was responsible. To so this, I had to stack half this huge pile of logs that needed to be stacked. I did the job, but it was disgusting. The logs were covered with fungus, mold, and ants. I forced myself to do it, though, because I really wanted a bunny.

The bunny's name was Otis. He was a black otter mini Rex. I got him from my cousins, who breed rabbits. I got him a huge hutch and played with him every day. I really wanted to get a companion bunny for him, but he died before he had the chance. I really loved him. Rest in peace, little guy.

Of course, I missed my bunny snuggles every day. I wanted another rabbit! Unfortunately, my cousins had none available. I searched online and eventually found a pretty good place nearby that sold purebred Himalayan mini rexes. I picked up three rabbits after two weeks of correspondence, and they are the lovely fluffies I have now.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 4, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Hi there  I'm Bec and I have a 1 year and 2 1/2 month old smoke pearl marten called Bandit  I got into bunnies in two ways, the first was through the book and film, Watership Down. The second was through stalking, observing and catching (and releasing unharmed except maybe stressed) wild rabbits on my grandparent's farm. I got my first rabbit at 16, she passed away I'm assuming through stasis while I was away on a camping trip. My second was a lost rabbit found by a friend that no one claimed. I had him for about 5 years before he was taken by myxo. So that brings us to Bandit, he's my third and most spoiled rabbit! He's also extremely mischievous but I wouldn't change him for the world. Eventually (a year or two from now) I think I might like to rescue another bun to bond with Bandit once I'm living in a different place. Other stuff about me: I work in retail (yay ) and birdwatching and photography is my favourite hobby



I rarely see wild rabbits where I live. I actually did see one last night, but he was a scrawny looking thing. Living in an urban area like I do, you don't see too many wild rabbits. I don't see how you were ever able to catch one!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 4, 2014)

ChocoClover said:


> Hi, I'm Heather, 15 years old, yada yada yada.
> 
> I have been interested in rabbits since I was like 5, when I saw some baby rabbits at the county fair. They were so cute and fluffy that I wanted to buy them on the spot. I'm so glad my mom didn't let me, though, because they were only 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...



My two rabbits are black Mini Rexes. I just love that breed. ~They are so classic looking to me. I visited my state fair where all the breeds were represented, before deciding on them. I've never heard of a Himalayan Mini Rex.


----------



## Deapea (Jun 7, 2014)

We don't actually have a rabbit, yet. My daughter has wanted one for about 3 years now, and was way too young when she first started asking. My husband and I told her that we had to research them, and that she was to learn, too. This last school year, she was in first grade. We told her that if she made Honor Roll, all year long, that she could get a rabbit. Well she did it. And we are very proud of her. We are getting her a rabbit here soon, and we have been researching for quite a while... I have also taken her to a rabbit show to see what she thought of it and to learn. I am in contact with 2 breeders and also plan to take her to the county fair, again, to visit the rabbits and folks there.

We also have an American Eskimo Dog, who is my bestie. It's nice to see that there are Shibas and Shiba mixes here. I am particularly fond of the Spitz breeds. We also have a barn cat that is spoiled rotten, and 23 chickens who are also pretty spoiled.

Take care & God bless.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm Shell and I'm 24 and live in Sydney Australia, I love all animals and currently have a 2 year old rat, Bailey, and an 8 month old rabbit, Shida (means trouble in Swahili). I have owned dogs, guini pigs, and rats in the past but Shida is my first bunny love. I am so glad I found this forum I have been learning so much about rabbits and I love reading about the antics everyone else's bunnies get up to!
my sweet girl Shida Bunny and my very old but beautiful boy Bailey!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, my name is Kara (But my nickname is Ana, hence my user-name). I have loved rabbits from a young age. My love for the little fluff balls started when I volunteered at a wild life animal shelter and there was a sweet little three legged eastern cottontail someone rescued. One look into those brown eyes and I was hooked. I knew I'd own a bunny of my own one day, but never got around to doing my research and such. I've had quite a zoo over the past 10 years. I've adopted: cats, dogs, lizards, frogs/toads, snakes, many gerbils, ducks, etc. Well a few months ago I decided that I was ready to own a bunny. I found a breeder, got the supplies I needed, and set out on the 3 hour drive to go find my new fur baby. It would be accurate to say that my girl Nessa picked me. She jumped right into my arms when I bent down to pet her. It was love at first sight you could say. 
Random facts about me: I am a SFX (Special Effects) makeup artist and my favorite thing to do is go to the beach. Lucky me, I happen to live 5 minutes from the beach!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> Hi, my name is Kara (But my nickname is Ana, hence my user-name). I have loved rabbits from a young age. My love for the little fluff balls started when I volunteered at a wild life animal shelter and there was a sweet little three legged eastern cottontail someone rescued. One look into those brown eyes and I was hooked. I knew I'd own a bunny of my own one day, but never got around to doing my research and such. I've had quite a zoo over the past 10 years. I've adopted: cats, dogs, lizards, frogs/toads, snakes, many gerbils, ducks, etc. Well a few months ago I decided that I was ready to own a bunny. I found a breeder, got the supplies I needed, and set out on the 3 hour drive to go find my new fur baby. It would be accurate to say that my girl Nessa picked me. She jumped right into my arms when I bent down to pet her. It was love at first sight you could say.
> Random facts about me: I am a SFX (Special Effects) makeup artist and my favorite thing to do is go to the beach. Lucky me, I happen to live 5 minutes from the beach!



Hi Kara, what breed is Nessa?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 8, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Hi Kara, what breed is Nessa?


Nessa is a Holland Lop. You can see her in my profile picture.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 9, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> Nessa is a Holland Lop. You can see her in my profile picture.


 
She's a cutie! Everyone I know who has had that breed talks about how good-natured they are. I love my mini-rexes, but they are rather aloof, which is fine with me. They come to me on their own terms. :sunshine:


----------



## lovelops (Jun 9, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> Nessa is a Holland Lop. You can see her in my profile picture.



What a great photo. I wish I could get one of my Holland Lop Lady like that!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jun 9, 2014)

Gordon said:


> She's a cutie! Everyone I know who has had that breed talks about how good-natured they are. I love my mini-rexes, but they are rather aloof, which is fine with me. They come to me on their own terms. :sunshine:



Good natured, sometimes! :O

Totally possessive of their owners, always! Lady my lop is like that. She thinks she is the only rabbit in the house but I love her anyway. 

They sure do come with their own terms!!!:adorable:

Vanessa


----------



## Gordon (Jun 10, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Good natured, sometimes! :O
> 
> Totally possessive of their owners, always! Lady my lop is like that. She thinks she is the only rabbit in the house but I love her anyway.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure if my two min-rexes are being possessive of me, or just saying hi, but they like to nip my toes when they come in the room. They only do it if I have bare feet, too. My feet are clean, and my toe nails are nicely clipped, so I don't know what they're trying to tell me. :dunno:


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 10, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I rarely see wild rabbits where I live. I actually did see one last night, but he was a scrawny looking thing. Living in an urban area like I do, you don't see too many wild rabbits. I don't see how you were ever able to catch one!



That's not surprising - you should realize that a "wild rabbit" in Australia, where the poster lives, is not the same animal as the "wild rabbit" in Kentucky, where you live. While both are lagomorphs, and belong to the same family, they aren't even the same genus, let alone the same species. 

Wild rabbits in Europe and Australia/New Zealand (whose rabbits come from escaped or introduced European rabbits) are the same animal as our pet bunnies - _Oryctolagus cunicula_, to be exact. All domestic rabbits are descended from European wild rabbits. 

A European Wild Rabbit (picture taken in Scotland):







On the other hand, wild rabbits in the eastern and southern United States are actually cottontails (specifically, the Eastern Cottontail - _Sylvilagus floridanus_).

This is an Eastern Cottontail (picture taken in Harford, NY):


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't really intend to become a rabbit person, it just sort of happened. My first rabbit was literally dropped in my lap by my son, who announced that he was a mini-Rex and his name was "Scone". 






As time went on, Scone adopted me as his human, and I gave him the last name "MacBunny" (because he should have one, and neither my last name nor my son's seemed to fit). My son moved on to the army and married life, and Scone and I spent the next seven and a half years together. 






When Scone passed away in 2010, my niece and her then-boyfriend (now husband) decided that since she was graduating from college and they were planning to move out West, their bunny Natasha should come live with me. 






As with Scone, I gave Natasha her last name (Rabbitova seemed to fit), and she quickly adopted me as her human. Four years later, we're still together and she rules the warren with an iron paw...


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info and the pictures, Mike. I've got a thing for Mini-Rexes.


----------



## ollietherabbit (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm Madison, I'm 14 and I live in Wisconsin. 

I first got into rabbits when I was around 10 years old. I saw a free rabbit online, and I've always loved rabbits, so I convinced my parents into letting me get her. She was an unsociable at least 5 year old Lionhead doe. Despite that, I loved her and she gradually got used to me. Sadly she died suddenly about 2 years later. To this day I don't know what happened, presumably a heart attack but I'm not sure.

Delilah, my previous rabbit



This past February (or March I honestly can't remember) I purchased my second Lionhead. I went 2 years without a rabbit before finally deciding to get a fuzzy companion once again. He's now about 5 1/2 months old, and loving everything! He's a shy, one person rabbit, but is extremely nice. 

Ollie, my new one!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Delilah, but that's a sweet picture her. How does Ollie do with the harness?


----------



## ollietherabbit (Jul 24, 2014)

Ollie is doing well! He's getting the hang of how to walk on the harness but for the most part I just let him hop on his own.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 24, 2014)

ollietherabbit said:


> Ollie is doing well! He's getting the hang of how to walk on the harness but for the most part I just let him hop on his own.



I didn't ever try a harness with my two guys. I think one of them would have done ok, but his brother is rather stubborn and headstrong, and I didn't think he'd like it. They've been free roam in my house for 9 years. I would have just tried the harness for walking them around the neighborhood, but they've never acted like they would be interested that, so I've let them be rabbit hermits.


----------



## Khainon (Aug 31, 2014)

hello all..interesting thread idea...i am Blake..a 31(turning 32 sep 6th) transgender (born female..transitioning to male) who is horse and bunny obsessed...currently i have two arabian horses..a gelding and a mare and 12 soon to be 14 buns..me and my rabbitry are registered with the ARBA and i am a french lop, holland lop and french angora breeder, i am unable to work a normal day to day job due to my health issues,but i make due well enough and love life dispite the challenges that have been tossed at me on a day to day basis..want to know anything else..just ask


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 31, 2014)

ollietherabbit said:


> I'm Madison, I'm 14 and I live in Wisconsin.
> 
> I first got into rabbits when I was around 10 years old. I saw a free rabbit online, and I've always loved rabbits, so I convinced my parents into letting me get her. She was an unsociable at least 5 year old Lionhead doe. Despite that, I loved her and she gradually got used to me. Sadly she died suddenly about 2 years later. To this day I don't know what happened, presumably a heart attack but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



Ollie is so freaking cute!!!!!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2014)

Khainon said:


> hello all..interesting thread idea...i am Blake..a 31(turning 32 sep 6th) transgender (born female..transitioning to male) who is horse and bunny obsessed...currently i have two arabian horses..a gelding and a mare and 12 soon to be 14 buns..me and my rabbitry are registered with the ARBA and i am a french lop, holland lop and french angora breeder, i am unable to work a normal day to day job due to my health issues,but i make due well enough and love life dispite the challenges that have been tossed at me on a day to day basis..want to know anything else..just ask


 
Welcome, Blake! Great picture! :sunshine:


----------



## Khainon (Sep 5, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Welcome, Blake! Great picture! :sunshine:



thank you very much  my boy is very photogenic lol


----------

